# Autofocus AF-A / AF-S / AF-C



## mschoelen (Sep 23, 2006)

Could someone explain what the difference is?  I have been looking front to back in the D-50 Manual, and it doesn't explain it at all.  TIA!


----------



## abraxas (Sep 24, 2006)

This might help;

Autofocus (AF-A, AF-S, AF-C) - in AF-S mode, the camera locks focus when you halfway press the shutter release; in AF-C mode, the camera continues to focus even while the button is held down; the AF-A mode switches between the two automatically depending on the situation 

Found at:
http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/nikon/d50-review/index.shtml


----------



## mschoelen (Sep 24, 2006)

Perfect. thanks


----------

